# Kenbo makes cutting boards!!



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

I saw this in FB in a group I'm a part of, who knew @Kenbo made them too! He used a dufferent color lighter to throw people off but I caught on! Tony

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> I saw this in FB in a group I'm a part of, who knew @Kenbo made them too! He used a dufferent color lighter to throw people off but I caught on! Tony
> 
> View attachment 139667



Where'd he get an American nickel?


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Where'd he get an American nickel?



Smuggled it back into the country.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> Smuggled it back into the country.


And it only cost him 1 dollar Canadien.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2018)

Cutting board isn't quite up to Ken's standards... Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Cutting board isn't quite up to Ken's standards... Chuck



You're right Chuck. I thought he was slumming it for a change! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2018)

You guys know that I have the power to ban y'all right? 

Except for Chuck. He was nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> You guys know that I have the power to ban y'all right?
> 
> Except for Chuck. He was nice.



Hey, don't ban me!! I was just glad you had joined the ranks of us lowly Cutting Board Makers!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> Hey, don't ban me!! I was just glad you had joined the ranks of us lowly Cutting Board Makers!




I've been making cutting boards for years. I love making them. I don't know why, but I find them to be a hell of a lot of fun to make.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> You guys know that I have the power to ban y'all right?
> 
> Except for Chuck. He was nice.


Yeah... sure...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> I saw this in FB in a group I'm a part of, who knew @Kenbo made them too! He used a dufferent color lighter to throw people off but I caught on! Tony
> 
> View attachment 139667


Look, he made a scaled model of a cutting board...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2018)

What is y'all's process to seal your cutting boards? I'm going to make one later and was wondering.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2018)

I make a blend of food grade mineral oil, and bees wax. I soak them in plain food grade mineral oil overnite first to saturate the wood.


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What is y'all's process to seal your cutting boards? I'm going to make one later and was wondering.



Eric, I do the same as Greg, 4 parts oil 1 part wax. You can just soak them in no real oil as well. Tony


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2018)

I have some of this. Any good or will it work?


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I have some of this. Any good or will it work?
> 
> View attachment 139686



Yes it will. It's essentially the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2018)

Ok cool. Thanks. @Tony my wife has to go to Brenham TX (anywhere near you?) later this month and asked if I wanted to go. I told her to find someone there that had mesquite and ship me a bunch back. I told her they need to let her know a lot earlier so I can make these trips. She's flying and said she would but can't bring much back in a suitcase! Later on she'll be going to South Africa and Spain. I'm going on those. Wonder how hard it would be to ship a bunch back from those places.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ok cool. Thanks. @Tony my wife has to go to Brenham TX (anywhere near you?) later this month and asked if I wanted to go. I told her to find someone there that had mesquite and ship me a bunch back. I told her they need to let her know a lot earlier so I can make these trips. She's flying and said she would but can't bring much back in a suitcase! Later on she'll be going to South Africa and Spain. I'm going on those. Wonder how hard it would be to ship a bunch back from those places.



Check cites out to see what you can and cannot bring...

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/restricted-and-endangered-wood-species/


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ok cool. Thanks. @Tony my wife has to go to Brenham TX (anywhere near you?) later this month and asked if I wanted to go. I told her to find someone there that had mesquite and ship me a bunch back. I told her they need to let her know a lot earlier so I can make these trips. She's flying and said she would but can't bring much back in a suitcase! Later on she'll be going to South Africa and Spain. I'm going on those. Wonder how hard it would be to ship a bunch back from those places.



It's really not that far for Texas, only about 1-1/2 hours away.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> It's really not that far for Texas, only about 1-1/2 hours away.


You go 1.5 hours away from hawaii you better bring some water wings...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What is y'all's process to seal your cutting boards? I'm going to make one later and was wondering.




I use Bic lighter fluid.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> I use Bic lighter fluid.



The hard part is getting it to pour evenly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

